# Father's Day Gift Idea



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

If this is breaking the forum rule for the Trading Post let me know or shut this down.

I have time to do about 4 pieces of fish and fly art before Fathers Day. I'm not a real professional but I dabble in it so the prices are good and most people are satisfied with the work.

Anyway, if you'd like a trout or trout and fly, I would do them for use as a gift. They are done on mat board. The trout are about twelve inches long. $20.00 each plus $2.00 shipping and packaging fee. These are unframed.

Here's sample of some stuff I've done. Thanks for looking.

http://blown-magazine.com/?p=1399


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Great Talent!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Just a bump to let anyone considering this that Friday would be the deadline so I can have time to send them off. Thanks.


----------

